# apache, mysql and php? sequence?

## volospin

Greetings,

I've people say that one need to install mysql then apache then php.

in order to make them all work together?

well... emerge -p doesn't give any clue about it.

I think of 2 solutions:

1. emerge mysql then apache then php in that sequence then mess

    with the config files

2. emerge in any sequence then mess with the config files

Well... any clue?

----------

## pYrania

I'd go for

```
emerge mysql php
```

as apache is a dependency of php it will be emerged automagically.

[/code]

----------

## DanceTrend

I did:

emerge apache mysql php mod_php mod_ssl

..

That should work. Don't forget to add "mysql" to your USE variable.

----------

## pYrania

oh yes, mod_php it is!

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## volospin

 *DanceTrend wrote:*   

> I did:
> 
> emerge apache mysql php mod_php mod_ssl
> 
> ..
> ...

 

What's the meaning of mod_php mod_ssl (or mod_whatever)

I don't see related info in man emerge.

Thanks

----------

## DanceTrend

 *volospin wrote:*   

>  *DanceTrend wrote:*   I did:
> 
> emerge apache mysql php mod_php mod_ssl
> 
> ..
> ...

 

If you emerge them, and then run:

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dir_to/mod_php-ver.ebuild config

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dir_to/mod_ssl-ver.ebuild config

it wil copy the php4/ssl modules to the apache dir, so you can load them in apache (or something).

----------

## volospin

remember to uncomment the line about php in the file /etc/conf.d/apache to make php work as well.

----------

## volospin

Time passes...

now the default emerge of apache is apache 2

do I still need to do the emerge apache php mysql mod_php mod_ssl?

since mod_ssl depends on apache 1?

is "emerge apache mysql php mod_php mod_ssl" still valid?

----------

